# Flavourless



## sunneyboy (2/2/15)

Anybody else out there vaping flavourless juice as their all day vape. 

I started off trying out a variety of flavours from various vendors and was enjoying most of them but slowly but surely it all started to become a bit much. I was getting nauseous from all that sweetness and smells. 

So i bought a diy mixing kit from skyblue a couple of months ago and thought, what if i didn't put any flavour in and BAM!!!! I had found my ADV. I occasionally will try a flavour to change things up.(usually diluted with flavourless) 

But my preference stays with flavourless. 

Anyone else out there doing the flavourless thing and have any tips for pg/vg ratios water percentages etc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (2/2/15)

I have found much the same thing, I simply use VG base with pure Glycerin BP. And the advantage now for me is that normal juices last incredibly long, because I dilute the hell out of them.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Matt (2/2/15)

During the day at work i vape flavourless. 70/30 3mg at night i mix the flavourless with some 0mg flavour juice.


----------



## DaRoach (2/2/15)

As a matter off fact I tried it today 100 vg 12mg unflavored not a bad vape although I did add a bit off castle long tonight. All in all not bad being trying to bring the vape budget down a bit.


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/2/15)

I've tried it but it doesn't work for me... the closest I get is a cloud blowing version of Tropical Ice I use with 25% Tropical Ice and the rest a combo of PG and mainly VG.


----------



## Silver (2/2/15)

Nice thread @sunneyboy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff (2/2/15)

I like to 85-90% VG. Any higher and it gets pretty dry. Every now and then I still like to put a bit of 0.9% saline in at about 1 drop per 6ml. Helps with the taste a bit and decreases perceived dryness. Water can be a funny thing. I used to use a 5% Distilled water/10% PG/85% VG but the effect of water is rather muting so I just added more VG and basically don't use water at all anymore. It's funny when one thinks that the best way to get to most out of flavour is to use flavourless/near-flavourless in between tasty vapes, but it works and I haven't had fatigue in ages, which is remarkable since I easily do 12-15ml's a day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (2/2/15)

Thanks every one this is a damn interesting thread. Never thought that tasteless vapes would help.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (2/2/15)

Awesome good thread. I get fatigue so often so i will try to vape flavorless during the day and flavor at night. Hope this will work for me.


----------



## huffnpuff (2/2/15)

There's more to it then just vaping flavourless,

By gradually diluting flavours one can suss out the quality of the concentrate used. Some flavours have very little depth and fade in the same chemical blandness base (These ones also tend to the ones that used to give me fatigue more often) while other stills linger nicely, especially at higher warmer wattages. Most flavors have too much concentrate in them to compensate for weaker wattages/atomizers, so if you like big flavour , and you want to get the best out of your juice without it becoming overloaded to higher volumes due to higher wattges, use VG or flavourless like one would use water in a single malt....gradually dilute the flavour till it's perfect at your personal wattage/atomizer choice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (2/2/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Awesome good thread. I get fatigue so often so i will try to vape flavorless during the day and flavor at night. Hope this will work for me.



There's nothing like a good lick of Marmite to grossly kick the taste buds back into action again.

​

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## huffnpuff (2/2/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I've tried it but it doesn't work for me... the closest I get is a cloud blowing version of Tropical Ice I use with 25% Tropical Ice and the rest a combo of PG and mainly VG.



, you Menthol folk are seriously hardcore "Menthal" for that flavour. Even at low concentrations that stuff chokes me up everytime with STL hits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sunneyboy (2/2/15)

Thank you all for your input. Here is the mix i am currently dripping. 

10% 50/50 base
85 vg bp
5% distilled water. 

For my kayfun and clearos I add a little more water for quicker wicking through the juice channels.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (3/2/15)

I mixed up some flavorless over the weekend

60 vg
40 pg
6mg nic

The vape was incredibly strong, Like an immense throat hit. 

did I do something wrong?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt (3/2/15)

Flavourless is abit more harsh than with flavour the flavour usually smooths the vape. Try to up the vg or lower your nic. (Good way to get used to lower nic)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex (3/2/15)

Matt said:


> *Flavourless is abit more harsh* than with flavour the flavour usually smooths the vape. Try to up the vg or lower your nic. (Good way to get used to lower nic)



I also found this to be the case

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (3/2/15)

Matt said:


> Flavourless is abit more harsh than with flavour the flavour usually smooths the vape. Try to up the vg or lower your nic. (Good way to get used to lower nic)


The 6mg i mixed tasted like 18mg LOL

This was the first time i ever tried flavorless.

Ill dilute it when i get home. More vg you say?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (3/2/15)

Riaz said:


> The 6mg i mixed tasted like 18mg LOL
> 
> This was the first time i ever tried flavorless.
> 
> Ill dilute it when i get home. More vg you say?



Just dilute it further with VG

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/2/15)

I've been Vaping unflavoured for a while now as an adv if I'm bored a add a few drops of menthol to the tank. 

50/50 6mg nic with 1% EM.


----------

